# How much better are the Burton Hammock Straps?



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

They're worth it and they're cheap. I had two pairs shipped to Canada with sliders and ladders for about $80 CAD last year.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ehou333 said:


> I get some upper foot pain if I ratchet the bindings too tight and forget to loosen them while riding the lift.


Hammock straps will do the same in this ^ situation. You're simply cutting off blood curculation. Easiest solution is: _don't _ do this 

I'd get foot pain on a lift without untightening straps, and I do have hammock straps.

That being said, hammock straps indeed are very responsive without overtightening. You will probably begin to tighten less. But still, they're straps which sit over your foot wrist, if you need response, they should sit snug, on a lift, especially those without foot rest, even more pressure is applied... so give your feet a break and unfasten those straps during the lift ride.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

^this^

The nice thing about the hammock straps is they are a stiff, plastic with no padding. They don't _give_ like the padded steaps do once they're snug. 

If you're ratcheting down your padded ankle straps to the point of discomfort,.. it's likely that the give & flex from the padding leaves you feeling less connected to your board/binders. I had the same problem. 

I bought some GenesisX straps last season for my old Cartels to use on my Jones Explorer. (...a fairly stiff board!). I love them. Highly recommend getting a set for your bindings. 

I'll be buying another set this season to use with my other Cartels and boards. :grin:


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The problem might be boots and/or bindings that doesn't fit just right. If you have a stiffer boot, the hammocks are nice, but apply some new pressure points to the sides when flexing the boot alot, the sideplates and ratches are wider. Anyways, happy feet are worth alot.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

ehou333 said:


> I got the Lexas model from the year before they introduced hammock ankle straps. I'm wondering if the hammock straps are that much more comfortable that it's worth it to contact Burton to purchase the part. I get some upper foot pain if I ratchet the bindings too tight and forget to loosen them while riding the lift.


My older Cartels don't have the Hammock strap but last year I rode my own board back-to-back with my buddies who has the Genesis with Hammock straps - I have to say I didn't notice a world of difference. Have you taken a look at where the ankle strap attaches to the binding? That can be adjusted in 3 places I believe on your bindings? The Lexa's are a pretty high-end women's binding - you shouldn't have to be Frankenstein'ing your bindings for comfort imo. If you've dialed in that the bindings are adjusted correctly, and it is in fact your straps (not your boots/stance/ect...) then in my view you should be looking to sell those things and find a binding system that works for you. But hey, if you want to invest another $80.00 (like someone mentioned earlier) to your bindings in the 'hope' that it fixes your problem by all means go for it - at least you'll have a pair of straps as back-ups just in case.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

PlanB has a point. I had to adjust my Cartels so they were higher up on my ankle rather than across my instep. That helped, (...but didn't completely solve,) the issue. I was using rather soft boots on a fairly stiff cambered board. So alla that stuff comes into play. 

You can also adust the toe strap position from a more,.. "on top" of the toe, to one that is more in front and pulling/sucking your boot into the heel cup. I prefer the later "suck" position!  >

For me,... the hammocks are a definite improvement in response & comfort. ESPECIALLY now that Im in a stiffer boot. As always,... YMMV! :dunno:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ehou333 said:


> I got the Lexas model from the year before they introduced hammock ankle straps. I'm wondering if the hammock straps are that much more comfortable that it's worth it to contact Burton to purchase the part. I get some upper foot pain if I ratchet the bindings too tight and forget to loosen them while riding the lift.
> 
> Also has anyone purchased this part and know how much they would be?


They are much better, and they are worth it. Even the brands which are now using similar straps.... they are not the same. The hammock straps are better.

But in any case and with any straps, you don't need to tighten the straps all that much. All you need is for the ankle strap to hold and support your boots; not to choke them. There should be no need for extra tightening for riding, then loosening for the lift....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> ....you don't need to tighten the straps all that much. *All you need is for the ankle strap to hold and support your boots; not to choke them. *There should be no need for extra tightening for riding, then loosening for the lift....


Says the man whose boots obviously fit right!!  

You're right of course. I spent a lot of time riding on a stiff assed board in too soft, too big boots. Couple that with my noob technique and ignorance about adjusting the strap positions etc. If I wanted anything even approximating "response?" I had to CRANK the boas & the bindings. Can you say Chinese Foot Binding? :laugh:

OP,.. these are all good points to consider before you decide you want/need hammock straps for your new bindings. And except for a case of ill fitting boots,... they're cheap fixes. Worth trying first before shelling out more $$!

I made the switch to the hammocks _after_ I had already sorted out all those other issues. 

Good luck!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Alonzo said:


> They're worth it and they're cheap. I had two pairs shipped to Canada with sliders and ladders for about $80 CAD last year.


Where did you get them from?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Says the man whose boots obviously fit right!!
> 
> You're right of course. I spent a lot of time riding on a stiff assed board in too soft, too big boots. Couple that with my noob technique and ignorance about adjusting the strap positions etc. If I wanted anything even approximating "response?" I had to CRANK the boas & the bindings. Can you say Chinese Foot Binding? :laugh:
> 
> ...


haha
I was going to say:

No. 1 - Adjust position of ankle strap (higher = more support).
No. 2 - Make sure the boots fit right and are not mush. For almost any gear... good enough is ok; but boots need to be kind of perfect.
No. 3 - Bend your knees and widen your stance a bit. Get a lesson. 

And all that ^... in reverse order


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Justin said:


> Where did you get them from?


Just ordered them straight from Burton. There's a phone number at the bottom of the page. Call them up and they'll make it happen. You can expect great customer service from Burton every time.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet, i want to replace my old vita straps.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Justin said:


> Where did you get them from?





Alonzo said:


> Just ordered them straight from Burton. There's a phone number at the bottom of the page. Call them up and they'll make it happen. You can expect great customer service from Burton every time.


And if for some reason Burton doesn't have 'em in stock, whatever? You can also get them here....

Fixmybindings.com


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> And if for some reason Burton doesn't have 'em in stock, whatever? You can also get them here....
> 
> Fixmybindings.com


I looked there yesterday.

Out of stock.
Out of stock.
Out of stock.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

I like Burton Reactstraps much more than the Hammock Straps, and have Reactstraps on all my bindings, different strokes for different folks...


----------



## ehou333 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback. I found some escapade hammock bindings for $37 on fixmybindings.com so I figure its cheap enough to try out. My bindings are red and the hammock parts are mint green, so its a good thing I'm not picking on prettiness :grin:

I think my boots fit well although they are listed as medium stiffness (Vans Auras). I do have a little bit of heel lift from them so I end up cranking my double boas quite tight, but I don't know of any boots that are really wide in the front but super tight at the heel. I'm considering getting the liners heat molded.

I'll definitely try playing around with the location of the ankle strap though.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ehou333 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I found some escapade hammock bindings for $37 on fixmybindings.com so I figure its cheap enough to try out. My bindings are red and the hammock parts are mint green, so its a good thing I'm not picking on prettiness :grin:
> 
> I think my boots fit well although they are listed as medium stiffness (Vans Auras). I do have a little bit of heel lift from them so I end up cranking my double boas quite tight, but I don't know of any boots that are really wide in the front but super tight at the heel. I'm considering getting the liners heat molded.
> 
> I'll definitely try playing around with the location of the ankle strap though.


Tognar.com for finessing your boot fit... :thumbsup:

And wth is wrong wit red n green? Whatchoo got against Christmas & Santa??? >


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

ehou333 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I found some escapade hammock bindings for $37 on fixmybindings.com so I figure its cheap enough to try out.


Did you also get the double take tongues/ladders? You will need those.


----------



## ehou333 (Mar 7, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Did you also get the double take tongues/ladders? You will need those.


I think my bindings already have the double take tongues. I have these bindings https://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard-bindings/burton-lexa-womens-2015


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ehou333 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I found some escapade hammock bindings for $37 on fixmybindings.com so I figure its cheap enough to try out. My bindings are red and the hammock parts are mint green, so its a good thing I'm not picking on prettiness :grin:
> 
> I think my boots fit well although they are listed as medium stiffness (Vans Auras). I do have a little bit of heel lift from them so I end up cranking my double boas quite tight, but I don't know of any boots that are really wide in the front but super tight at the heel. I'm considering getting the liners heat molded.
> 
> I'll definitely try playing around with the location of the ankle strap though.


I'm going to say 90% of your foot pain comes from the heel lift.

Fix that asap. Basically, get some foam inserts and duct tape and make sure your heels don't move at all inside the boots. Look for the boot sticky in this forum.....

Still, go ahead with the hammock straps. They're comfy. But fix the heel lift. Auras have a good stiffness. Medium, but not a problem at all.

Also, you're good with the double takes. All you need is the new straps and it's a clean swap.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

ehou333 said:


> I think my bindings already have the double take tongues. I have these bindings https://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard-bindings/burton-lexa-womens-2015


Yeah, you're good to go with those.


----------



## Spaceship (Jan 31, 2013)

Justin said:


> Sweet, i want to replace my old vita straps.


Did you ever get the hammock strap on the vistas? I’m about to do the same and wonder how much stiffer they are compared to the older vita straps? Thanks


----------

